# Summer cars



## andcon83

To h*ll with winter. What does everyone have for summer cars???

I run a 1988 Chevrolet Caprice Classic 4 door. Great summer car!! I would get a pic, but its covered in snow:crying:


----------



## heavychevy01

'09 Audi TTS, Solar Orange, DSG transmission, APR chipped. Smile everytime I drive it! Sucks to see it in the garage.


----------



## L.I.Mike

1973 Mustang Mach 1 351 Cleveland. Currently undergoing restoration. AGAIN!


----------



## linckeil

Here's my 91 5.0 LX


----------



## highlander316

02 ws6 trans am with 6sp, sitting in the shop right now. Was so nice out yesterday I almost took the cover off and moved all the crap outta the way to take her for a spin.


----------



## ihdriver7088

2010 camaro SS all stock except slp loudmouth 2 exhaust


----------



## got-h2o




----------



## CaptainSmokey

this was my old car untill i got my truck back in july


----------



## Alaska Boss

I bought GV's old plow truck,... took the blade off,... and now just cruise around town pickin' up chicks,...


----------



## z400

Lotta hot rods here

Here's mine

69 Chevelle SS


----------



## Mark13

91 S10. 3 hamsters/5spd


----------



## Rock Boat

Here's mine 1970 Chevelle


----------



## andcon83

They all don't have to be show cases here...Nice one Mark!!! Mine is just a beater!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

2002 Monte Carlo SS


----------



## JustinD

Just take the blade off and my truck, fun summer ride too, I just change the wheels to my chrome H2's with 305/65/17 Mickey Thompson ATZ's. I wanted to buy a fun car like an LS1 Camaro but it pretty bad when I would have to do some mods to it so it would be as fast as my truck!!!!!

Here is my actual summer ride 2002 Honda RC51 Erion slip ons, Power Commander 3 USB and a few other little goodies. I love Vtwin sportbikes can't beat that rumble!!!!


----------



## Eddiej

Weekday transport and work horse. MWB Vauxhall Movano 2.5DCI










Weekend transport. Volvo S60 D5










Hobby.

Amongst many other race bikes, which are mainly GP250 stuff, is this sorted and tuned SS400 Honda RVF400


----------



## horsepowerlawns

Here's mine. Looks like alot of us have hotrods.


----------



## Green Grass

Alaska Boss;971671 said:


> I bought GV's old plow truck,... took the blade off,... and now just cruise around town pickin' up chicks,...


I was wondering who took that off GV's hands


----------



## Snowplow71

Troyer SST Modified. 
























The shop, was paved that year about 2 months after this picture.


----------



## flatlander42

my '72 mustang grande.


----------



## JustinD

Nice car! And cool picture too!!


----------



## flatlander42

JustinD;972012 said:


> Nice car! And cool picture too!!


Thanks!


----------



## pitrack

Guys got some nice rides!


----------



## z400

Yup, couple nice ones here


----------



## Mark13

masternate42;971984 said:


> my '72 mustang grande.


Btw, that the heck is that bridge? I've wondered about it since seeing it the last 4 years on the way to and from Colorado.


----------



## 87chevy

It's a walk bridge. Crosses the interstate. In Nebraska I believe? Saw it once on the road. Dad made me get outta the sleeper to see it. Oh well. I wasn't tired anymore anyway. 

Oh, damn nice car btw


----------



## 87chevy

I suppose I could show mine


----------



## serafii

heres mine..
2001 vw jetta 1.8t custom exhust, dropped, unitronic stage1+ pushing about 225hp


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW

2006 Pontiac GTO, 6 speed


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;972231 said:


> Btw, that the heck is that bridge? I've wondered about it since seeing it the last 4 years on the way to and from Colorado.


That bridge is a memorial/tourist attraction for the indians (feathers)

I dont have a summer car but thinking about this one.


----------



## show-n-go

My integra has 502 hp at the wheels. The bike is a honda 1000rr, and 2 honda 400ex's.


----------



## leepotter

Drive my truck all year but on nice days I take my 2009 Vulcan 900

Only picture I got of it.


----------



## heavychevy01

serafii;972306 said:


> heres mine..
> 2001 vw jetta 1.8t custom exhust, dropped, unitronic stage1+ pushing about 225hp


Love the license plate in the window! Used to have a JDM EF back in the day complete with B-16 swap. Loved it untill I bought my first VW in '03, a 20th Anniversary GTI Imola Yellow, haven't looked back since.


----------



## Matt400

Charger R/T with _"Road-Track"_ package, Shaker hood, SuperBee springs and Koni shocks.


----------



## flatlander42

Mark13;972231 said:


> Btw, that the heck is that bridge? I've wondered about it since seeing it the last 4 years on the way to and from Colorado.


http://www.archway.org/

It is a tourist trap. Looks kinda cool from the road. It is neat to go to.......once.

Every summer during the "kearney cruise night" they have several days/nights of car shows, and there is one out at the "archway" on the night before the big car show downtown.


----------



## APLC

Here is my 1998 GSXR Custom, has full polished frame & swingarm. chrome rims Candy Apple green paint job lowered with 750Gsxr front forks, power commander, jetted, K&N air filter


----------



## WIPensFan

Love the candy green. I'm glad you haven't killed yourself on that thing, it's wicked!!


----------



## serafii

heavychevy01;972569 said:


> Love the license plate in the window! Used to have a JDM EF back in the day complete with B-16 swap. Loved it untill I bought my first VW in '03, a 20th Anniversary GTI Imola Yellow, haven't looked back since.


once u get a taste of german engineering its hard to go otherwise...do u have any pics of ur 20th?


----------



## blk90s13

1993 300D benz 2.5l turbo diesel


----------



## willyswagon

WOW nice summer rides boys.

I just drop the head gear, and put my front vallance back on this

One rig, 4 seasons of fun


----------



## polplow

1962 ford galaxie hardtop convert.


----------



## ford550

Here's my ride, not street legal and for sale................

'98 Mustang GT, [email protected], all motor (4.6L, 2V)


----------



## timberseal

Still drive the F350 in the summer months. I try to ride the HD alot though!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

*My summer equipment*

02 Jetta TDI 








05 Suzuki GSXR 1000








08 Honda 450R








Plow truck in summer mode








1988 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 i'll find the pics and post later.


----------



## 87chevy

Couple more


----------



## bowtie_guy

Owned this jetta for 18 months. Bought it new in 05. TDI. Diesel tuning chip, fk lowering kit, full stainless exhaust no muffler. Was driving alot then made a huge mistake and got rid of it....



Last summer i found a wrecked 01 GTI with the vr6 so i've been playin with that.
No pwr mods yet but really want to do a VRT. 



This year the plan is to finally paint the front end and lower it.

During the summer I still use my truck alot. Also have a long term project that i need to focus on soon. 66 chevelle. 2dr hardtop.


----------



## Elite_Maint

bowtie_guy;972881 said:


> Last summer i found a wrecked 01 GTI with the vr6 so i've been playin with that.
> No pwr mods yet but really want to do a VRT.


VRT's are crazy.. that picture was taken at TMP i go there frequently. I have a few buddys that go race there with VRT's and some with 10 second street driven civics.. if you need a place to paint your car or do the VRT send me a IM.

I'm building a 1983 VW rabbit. 2.0L 16V with engine management system European intake manifold and a few extra goodies..


----------



## Mick76

showngo.... I'm not a real big fan of the imports but 502hp....wow!...impressive!

Heres a few of mine..... only a measly 603 hp here...lol

The 65 is a Kit car I built.....had a 302 with a kenne bell sc..... crazy fast!


----------



## heavychevy01

serafii;972604 said:


> once u get a taste of german engineering its hard to go otherwise...do u have any pics of ur 20th?


Maybe.... I'll look around. Found this one on the internet, looked the same.


----------



## show-n-go

Mick76;972958 said:


> showngo.... I'm not a real big fan of the imports but 502hp....wow!...impressive!
> 
> Heres a few of mine..... only a measly 603 hp here...lol
> 
> The 65 is a Kit car I built.....had a 302 with a kenne bell sc..... crazy fast!


Thanks. It took a ton of money to get it there, It's a different kind of power though because of the traction issues it really doesn't shine in a 1/4, the highway is where it really dominates. Best she has ever done is 11.70's at 124mph. Have you ever run yours?

Btw nice cars.


----------



## Matt400

Mick76;972958 said:


> The 65 is a Kit car I built.....had a 302 with a kenne bell sc..... crazy fast!












I always did like those as long as they have a Ford motor, tell me why I wouldn't want one?


----------



## gmcdump97

loves to go sideways, as do I


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

I have a 2009 Pontiac G8 V6 This My Old White One Traded that for A Charcole G8 GT v8. That I have to Get Pictures of. These Pictures are from the Dealer Ship.


----------



## got-h2o

ford550;972808 said:


> Here's my ride, not street legal and for sale................
> 
> '98 Mustang GT, [email protected], all motor (4.6L, 2V)


Why not street legal?


----------



## got-h2o

AND since we're posting our "beater" toys too:


----------



## 87chevy

Very nice =D I think our 'beaters' are more fun than anything. I hit a guy doing 55 on the track this year


----------



## timberseal

got-h2o;973691 said:


> AND since we're posting our "beater" toys too:


LOL I take it you do the Lake and Porter Country Demo Derbys? I sponsored one of my employees that ran this year in them. He went through and painted the timberseal logo and stripes on his car - got it out to the derby and the drivers side disc brake locked up on hiim 2 minutes into the derby. He was already done after about 6 weeks of working on the car :realmad:


----------



## rb8484

2007 Charger

















My ride on the water......


----------



## Duncan90si

94 T/A LT1 Procharged, Performabuilt trans, Spohn suspension components etc. 
Its an ongoing project. This year, new wheels, slicks for the track, a few more suspension parts.


----------



## z400

Couple more to add to the page..


----------



## Matt400

Love that body style on the SS, I owned a 68 SS, 68 Malibu and a 70 SS.
I tried to pull a wheelie with my 68 SS in High School but it wouldn't do it.


----------



## z400

Well your going to need a few ponies to lift the front end of one of these heavy cars.


----------



## Matt400

Yep and wasn't set up like yours at all that's for sure.


----------



## Alpha Property

I have 2 camaro's for sale, I just don't have the time or room to finnish them off, If anyone is interested i'd like $6000 for them both canadian with all the brand new parts i;ve ordered for them. I'm also open to interesting trades.

The silver one is the one that would go on the road, its a 82, it has a new floor pan and the rest of the floor is been patched or is solid, i have a 6pt cage for the car, through floor sub frame connectors, 2 racing buckets for the driver and passenger, The red car has a mint black interior and has a 350 from a mid 70's corvette that i have a cam and lifter kit for, it already has an intake on it, i have a new msd coil cap and router and wires for it as well as a MSD 6AL box. The red car also has a 5spd tranny with a good clutch I also have a NOS set up for a holly carb, the 350 is set up for a Qjet.... theres prob a lot more that i can't think of rite now.


----------



## grec-o-face

This WAS my summer car... now sold so an 18 year old kid.......


----------



## z400

Post them on Racing Junk


----------



## SD Cookman

And my wife drives a 2001 Monte SS


----------



## SD Cookman

Lets not forget where we keep them all....


----------



## Sticks

2010 Harley Fatbob, BIGBORE kit

2005 Brute Force.... 750, clutched, pipe, chip....FAST

2005 Excursion V10 Lifted, Tires and Rims.

2002 Eclipse ( wifes ride )

1968 Cessna lol 4 seater!!!!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

highlander316;971516 said:


> 02 ws6 trans am with 6sp, sitting in the shop right now. Was so nice out yesterday I almost took the cover off and moved all the crap outta the way to take her for a spin.


Thats exactly my next car lol.

04 mystichrome cobra 610whp/570tq whippled








99 GTP, lots done to it 333whp 3 years ago/369tq


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

04 DSG mach 1


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Yes i have 3 Grand Prixs. The red one is a 2000 4 door "will be converted to a turbo charged setup soon", has built trans already and a bunch of other parts. The silver 2001 2 door is my g/f GTP with s1x cam, slp headers, full exhaust, tune, intercooler, ported blower, small pulley... probably well over 300whp, the black one with red hood is my 99, was 333whp a long time ago, probably 355-365whp now and closer to 400tq. Ran 11.98 with a bad maf almost 3 years ago.
http://inlinethumb45.webshots.com
/4012/2506599110036233031S600x600Q85.jpg








98 Grand am GT.. had this for years








Before i had some garage space for all the cars :/ poor car


----------



## fordmstng66

No 4 wheel toy yet, but this will work for now


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

VEGGIEPLOW;972382 said:


> View attachment 71232
> 
> 2006 Pontiac GTO, 6 speed


very nice, thats #2 on my list of cars to get after the 00-02 ws6 lol. How many cosmos purples have you seen? I want the sport package front bumper at least but ive only seen them in car shows, let me dig up the pic here...

Ill take exactly THIS! red would be my 2nd color choice though or the black reflective metalilic, i forget the color they call it, charcoal or something?
























The g/f that already hasa 01 GTP and 04 mystichrome cobra, already has her request in for a Saturn sky redline "specifically one with mods or a v8 conversion", thats not gonna happen for the 40-60k for those cars from Hennessey or Mallet or Lingenfelter lol

She also really likes the 2010 camaro SS already with that rs body kit and exhaust system and likes C6 corvette convertibles, which if i buy one its gonna be the jet stream blue metallic..

Mentally im in debt about 300k with the amount of cars i want to get, ill never sell any eitherussmileyflag


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

stroker79;972396 said:


> That bridge is a memorial/tourist attraction for the indians (feathers)
> 
> I dont have a summer car but thinking about this one.


I like that... just have to add the factory HID projector package to it.. I didnt like ANY 2005+ mustangs until i saw the 2010 gt500s like this one in michigan for the woodward dream cruise when ford had them all up and down the streets... of course i wouldnt pay 50k+ for another mustang at this point

Id gladly put it on the end of my list of

00-02 ram air trans am
96-98 cobra convertible
05/06 GTO manual
01-04 saleen convertible s281-e or cobra version "unlikely"
00-03 c5 coupe vette
08-09 c6 coupe or vert vette jetstream color or yellow
06-09 z06 "orange" 
00-04 Ford lightning
00-02 Camaro SS or z28 w/ ground effects kit
2010 Camaro SS
2010 GT500 cobra


----------



## kashman

SD Cookman;974481 said:


> And my wife drives a 2001 Monte SS
> 
> View attachment 71469
> 
> 
> View attachment 71470
> 
> 
> View attachment 71471
> 
> 
> View attachment 71472
> 
> 
> View attachment 71473


a tru bike builder


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

ihdriver7088;971602 said:


> 2010 camaro SS all stock except slp loudmouth 2 exhaust


very nice!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

got-h2o;971608 said:


>


is that a turbo 6 or ls1 deal?


----------



## got-h2o

Ramairfreak98ss;974658 said:


> is that a turbo 6 or ls1 deal?


Neither actually. Ohio Crankshaft built 434 smallblock, glide, 9" wesport


----------



## got-h2o

timberseal;974087 said:


> LOL I take it you do the Lake and Porter Country Demo Derbys? I sponsored one of my employees that ran this year in them. He went through and painted the timberseal logo and stripes on his car - got it out to the derby and the drivers side disc brake locked up on hiim 2 minutes into the derby. He was already done after about 6 weeks of working on the car :realmad:


Yep! And that sucks! Ain't that how it goes?!?! Lots of work building these things to last then something dumb stops everything. The Lincoln I posted has actually been through 3 derbys believe it or not!


----------



## Case580M

depends on which day of week...

Ranger with supercharged 5.0, 70 Boss 302 and a GT500




























Have a few others too


----------



## grec-o-face




----------



## 87chevy

grec-o-face;975395 said:


>


Yeah buddy, rollin like a big shot....

:laughing:


----------



## Matt400

Case580M;975345 said:


> depends on which day of week...
> 
> Have a few others too


Wow...really like that Boss! I bet it turns lots of heads but your GT500 is so far advanced how do you go from one to the other?


----------



## Rubicon 327

Am I the only one with a Buick?:laughing:


----------



## M&M Services

Some real nice cars here..
Heres mine


----------



## Mick76

Those Buicks are NASTY! If you can keep on the road!....LOL


----------



## zerolatency

Good to see there are a couple other HD guys out in the plowing world..... surprised there isn't more.....


----------



## Rubicon 327

Mick76;975911 said:


> Those Buicks are NASTY! If you can keep on the road!....LOL


She's pretty stock so it's somewhat safe....although she has gotten a little squirrely on me a few times.:whistling:


----------



## gunsworth

Plan is to find some Dana 60s and move up to 37-38s in the spring


----------



## dchr

Snowplow71;971925 said:


> Troyer SST Modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop, was paved that year about 2 months after this picture.


Nice! Is that a tour mod or an SK? Used to build,own and crew chief for a couple of cars years ago (before the house and kids) that we ran all over CT -Riverside,Stafford and Thompson. What's your home track? Good luck this coming season-


----------



## americanlawn

*1970 Challenger R/T convertible w/Hurst 4-speed*

It's fast and is numbers matching.

Background is a refelection off the Wallace building of the Iowa state capital..


----------



## [email protected]

Very nice rides in here guys! Will post some of mine....but I drive everyday not just the summer. Procharger is on the way


----------



## z400

Rubicon 327;975898 said:


> Am I the only one with a Buick?:laughing:


Love it! 
Your not the only one. 
Beautiful car! 
All original?


----------



## z400

[email protected];975989 said:


> Very nice rides in here guys! Will post some of mine....but I drive everyday not just the summer. Procharger is on the way


Ive seen this car in person. 
Maybe at ITB before?


----------



## [email protected]

Whats ITB? Not sure....I get around when I can...never been out that way

did I mention this is my daily driver?...lol


----------



## Gix1k4

'93 Mustang coupe, with complete '03 Cobra suspension and brakes.









And for the water;
'99 Triton TR20, 200 Merc


----------



## AA+ Landscaping

some toys


----------



## Mark13

Whats all done to your YFZ AA+?

Here's my toy.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping

Here's the deal those pics are from 5 years ago. I started to racing it. It had the best parts money could buy. I spent around 20,000 on it. It was built to run with the pros. I broke my right leg racing at local race. One year later I over jumped a stepdown I was about 30 to 40 feet high and flat landed it. Broke both legs I was in a wheelchair for 4 months. After that sold it and start my landscaping business. I tell all kids that it was a alot of fun but I'm lucky I can still walk!!!!


----------



## Rubicon 327

z400;976036 said:


> Love it!
> Your not the only one.
> Beautiful car!
> All original?


Yes she is except for tires,stereo & K&N Filter and some chip that isn't OEM.

Paint is original but wasn't taken care of the way I would expect a car with only 50,300+ original miles.Interior looks like it should with 50k of wear though.

You have one your not showing us??


----------



## mrv8outboard

Here are two of mine.


----------



## mrv8outboard

Another one with wheels.


----------



## royallawn

Rubicon 327;975898 said:


> Am I the only one with a Buick?:laughing:


not at all. need to figure out how to post pics, i'll get some of my GS.


----------



## z400

Rubicon 327;976803 said:


> Yes she is except for tires,stereo & K&N Filter and some chip that isn't OEM.
> 
> Paint is original but wasn't taken care of the way I would expect a car with only 50,300+ original miles.Interior looks like it should with 50k of wear though.
> 
> You have one your not showing us??


AWESOME!
Ive got an 84 turbo v6 car. 
Runs 6.0's-5.80's in the 8th mile


----------



## DieselSlug

Here was my summer good gas mileage car. Soon after i bought it i noticed it was so nice i turned it into a toy. So now it sits in the garage more than anything...


----------



## Kybol

Here is an older pic of mine:


----------



## Rubicon 327

Very Nice Typhoon!

I always wondered what it felt like in one of those when the boost kicked in?


----------



## Rubicon 327

z400;976878 said:


> AWESOME!
> Ive got an 84 turbo v6 car.
> Runs 6.0's-5.80's in the 8th mile


We Need Pics!!


----------



## Rubicon 327

royallawn;976864 said:


> not at all. need to figure out how to post pics, i'll get some of my GS.


Not all that hard as long as you know where your pics are on your computer. Just click on the little paper clip up by the smiley face and when that screen opens hit the browse button......not sure where your pics are on your computer but from there you should be able to find them and just click on the pick you want to use and then hit the "upload" button where the Browse button was and that should do it. You can go back and get more pics (up to 4) I believe.

At least that's how I do it......I think.


----------



## ontario026

Kybol;977133 said:


> Here is an older pic of mine:


Kybol, I have always loved typhoons, but Syclones even more..... Very Awesome,,, You said that was an old pic, do you still have it? Is it stock still?

Now if I remember correctly, Syclones were never sold in Canada? I beleive it was due to bumper crash standards??? What about Typhoons? was yours born in Canada, or did you import it from the US? If you imported it, were there any upgrades required to meet canadian standards?

Matthew


----------



## ontario026

mrv8outboard;976853 said:


> Here are two of mine.


Very interesting pair of toys... What kind of MPH are you hitting with them? You don't see many of those v8 Johnsons around...

Matthew


----------



## z400

Rubicon 327;977183 said:


> We Need Pics!!


----------



## Eddiej

Sadly this isn't mine, but as many of you seem to be into straight line stuff, I thought that you may appreciate my neighbours little motor.

Not bad for a lady driver!






Chassis Chrome moly
Body 2000 Dodge Avenger
Wheel base 125 inch
Engine 526 cu Keith Black
Heads Alan Johnson
Supercharger PSI
Clutch Crower 10.7
Transmission Lenco 3 speed
Magneto MSD 44 amp
Spark plugs NGK
Data Logger Racepak
Beat ET 6.12
Best speed 238 mph


----------



## z400

Sweet

Funny cars are real fun to watch and be around.


----------



## Matt400

AA+ Landscaping;976761 said:


> I tell all kids that it was a alot of fun but I'm lucky I can still walk!!!!


Very lucky, a fella I went to high school with is paralyzed for life after landing on his head off a small jump.I still ride dirt bikes today but try to stay safe with off road and not closed course.


----------



## Kybol

ontario026;977223 said:


> Kybol, I have always loved typhoons, but Syclones even more..... Very Awesome,,, You said that was an old pic, do you still have it? Is it stock still?
> 
> Now if I remember correctly, Syclones were never sold in Canada? I beleive it was due to bumper crash standards??? What about Typhoons? was yours born in Canada, or did you import it from the US? If you imported it, were there any upgrades required to meet canadian standards?
> 
> Matthew


Yeah I still have it, and it is pretty much stock. They were never sold in Canada, only in the US. This one I bought off of a guy that actually imported it from Japan, where it was originally exported to when new, I think. So there is aa couple little things that were needed to have it imported to Japan, like the little front fender marker lights. Here is a newer pic of it:


----------



## ontario026

mrv8outboard;976855 said:


> Another one with wheels.


Very nice car, and that guy's got quite the stylin' hat.... LOLtymusic


----------



## DieselSlug

z400;977282 said:


>


That is sweet!


----------



## sven_502

Mark13;976718 said:


> Whats all done to your YFZ AA+?
> 
> Here's my toy.


Mark, do you not have a rear skid plate? Mine would be a write off if it wasn't for that lol. How old are those razrs? Mine don't seem to have worn down that much considering they have alot of pavement miles, I quite like them.

Few hundred less horsepower than most of your toys, but here's mine. The pic is from the day I got it, it's never been that clean since I've owned it lol.


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;977820 said:


> Mark, do you not have a rear skid plate? Mine would be a write off if it wasn't for that lol. How old are those razrs? Mine don't seem to have worn down that much considering they have alot of pavement miles, I quite like them.
> 
> Few hundred less horsepower than most of your toys, but here's mine. The pic is from the day I got it, it's never been that clean since I've owned it lol.


I've got a rear skid on it now. I'd broken the plastic factory one off riding on the ice last winter and had taken it off when I put my rear shock on and never got around to getting the right bolts to put my pro armor aluminum one on. The pro armor one is on it now, I just had to be super careful when I rode it because I didn't want to take the time to drive to Menards and get the right bolts. 

I've got no idear how old the razrs are, they were on it when I got the atv around a year and a half ago. They definitely don't wear much, when it comes time to replace them I'll probably get Holeshots, the Razr's are pretty heavy.


----------



## sven_502

Nice, my skid plate bolts kept rattling loose on me and I kept losing them on trails, come home dragging the plate by a bolt, so I stuck some blue loctite on them and haven't heard a rattle since.  Tends to get smashed off alot of stuff only having 6 inches of clearance.


----------



## chopcor

*My summer toy*


----------



## w4hyi

here's mine 62 pontiac


----------



## Rubicon 327

z400;977282 said:


>


Now that's what I need right there!!

Very Nice!


----------



## andcon83

w4hyi;978018 said:


> here's mine 62 pontiac


Sweet car. I love it. 389?


----------



## w4hyi

it's a 455 with 2 carter 500 carbs and rock crusher 4 speed


----------



## bplow

My 82' mustang, boat (small one) and bike.


----------



## mrv8outboard

ontario026;977227 said:


> Very interesting pair of toys... What kind of MPH are you hitting with them? You don't see many of those v8 Johnsons around...
> 
> Matthew


Single engine 70 mph the twin engine we built the whole thing and that run's 86 mph all day.


----------



## Harleychvy

Here my dad and my cars. his is a 30 Ford coupe, and mine is a 81 Camaro. Both are projects and not on the road yet. And heres a picture of my summer home for the races.


----------



## h8to wrk

started as a 97 TJ. has a worked LS6 Dana 60s and a few other goodies


----------



## bowtie_guy

Since we've gotten away from summer cars and added summer toys I'll add my jeep.

05 rubicon, longfeild front axles, chromoly rears, 1.25"b/l, 1" eml, 3.5" rubicon express superflex lift (should have done long arm as it's on my todo list) Currie anti rock, 12K lbs winch, Had 315/75R16 tires but they are removed right now and on the 98. Sitting on 38.5X11 boggers which are too big for the little lift but were on the 98. Upgraded steering system, a few dings and dents. 

older video but good one.
http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3028425190103926634QkhGQX



How it sits for the winter on boggers.


----------



## mikelawtown

My ZX12R, 151Hp on dyno


----------



## 91AK250

some great looking cars/trucks guys!

i'm not much of a car guy myself but we have a few classics i have the pleasure of driving.

1976 corvette thats my dads..hes had it since he was 18 and its got a few mods on her.









1956 chevy bel-air convt. numbers matching. 265/power pack 3 on the tree.









also my grandma has a '06 300C AWD Hemi that i take out and blow the carbon out of every once any awhile..hehe


----------



## 91AK250

my 1996 ford explorer is my baby..many many mods and many more in store..

















and my daily driver. 2004 excusion 4x4 V10








and winter mode


----------



## deckboys

old pic.. PB 12.99 need more seat time


----------



## OldPowerWagon

deckboys;989192 said:


> old pic.. PB 12.99 need more seat time


A guy who lived down the street from where I worked when I was in high school had a 70 442 W-30 - the 455 dual quad option, in the black/gold combo like yours - his was the first I ever saw like that, yours is the second - fantastic color combo, great lookin ride - in my opinion one of the best looking GM muscle cars ever made - powerful, and classy at the same time.


----------



## move it

*In the garage yelling for me.*

2000 Z28 LS1, with a few upgrades,.Can't wait to take her out...:redbounce


----------



## threeleaf

wow not to many import guys huh...
well here are some that we have built.
my wifes cabby 95 vr6 vortec blower, porsche wheels,euro bumper and list goes on..sadly she is gone now i really miss rocking a chick car...
and my baby 91 gti 16v one off turbo system built many years ago before this stuff was cool...


----------



## tattood_1

Heres mine


----------



## Duncan90si

threeleaf;990676 said:


> wow not to many import guys huh...


Those are 2 beautiful VWs. I always have and still to this day want a black or silver Corrado VR6.
I've had many imports before. I've had 3 RX7s (1 TII), and a boosted Civic. I now own a Procharged T/A thats in this thread.

Here is a few low quality pics of my old Civic Si with a B series swap running 12psi. It was a sleeper.



















I ran this RX7 for a summer. I bought it for $400 in the spring and cleaned it up and fixed a bunch of stuff. I drove it all summer and sold it for $2000 in late fall. (No, I didn't put the fart cans on it. They were there when I bought it)


----------



## skimastr105

1991 BMW M5


----------



## sidthss

Summer and winter for me.


----------



## threeleaf

Duncan90si 
i like that civic and i really like that rx7 i was always a fan of them.. there arent to many of the silver corrados around anymore but black is pretty easy to come by..im not a vr6 fan i love g60's though.
there are lots a boosted civics around here now very fun cars to drive i must say.. my wife has been known to blow away some boosted civics in that cabby...
Allen


----------



## DeereFarmer

Good looking toys guys. Here's my money pit: 1978 Pontiac Trans Am. It has a heavily built 350 and few other things, but is mostly stock. It's a work in progress. The previous owner tried to restore it himself and now I'm stuck fixing his mistakes. I've been looking for a decent 1969ish Charger for a while. If I find the right one I'll be selling the Trans Am in a second.


----------



## BlackIrish

Got tint ?


----------



## mercer_me

My Tundra and my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 are my summer vehicles.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

2 of mine


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## DeereFarmer

That Cuda is just gorgeous.ussmileyflag


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

It could be yours..$45k


----------



## Stik208

That thing is ridonkulous.


----------



## Polarisrider

well its not a summer car but its what I enjoy during the summer months when not playing in the snow

2006 KTM SX 250f


----------



## mercer_me

IDOCTORTREES;1048222 said:


>


My friend had a Dodge Ram 150 2wd with a 440 and it was crazy. All you had to do was just touch the gas and you could squeel the tires,


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

This has a 496 six pack, its nuts...


----------



## [email protected]

That Cuda = BOING!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BlackIrish;1048205 said:


> Got tint ?


thats one of my favs.

Ive been watching them in the US for a while now. Just cant seem to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## mercer_me

IDOCTORTREES;1048372 said:


> This has a 496 six pack, its nuts...


 That's wicked nice.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

MIDTOWNPC;1048394 said:


> thats one of my favs.
> 
> Ive been watching them in the US for a while now. Just cant seem to pull the trigger yet.


45k pull it


----------



## DeereFarmer

Don't tempt me. I'd kill myself in that or rack up 100s of tickets.


----------



## the new boss 92

deerefarmer i would do the same thing, i have a limited supply of control in fast cars hence the reason i dont have one. my contol in one is like the nos bar in viedo games once itruns out hang on!


----------



## BlackIrish

MIDTOWNPC;1048394 said:


> thats one of my favs.
> 
> Ive been watching them in the US for a while now. Just cant seem to pull the trigger yet.


I got this one in Memphis.
Lots of good deals on built cars in the states
Life is short, what are you waiting for ?


----------



## aperfcrcle

that cuda is really nice... Here is my summer toy.. 2003 Yamaha R1... 5" extended swingarm (no wheelies, just power to the pavement ) akrapovic exhaust, HID headlights.


----------



## Alpha Property

my 1984 Z28, its deffinatly a 50 footer, it was a quick thousand dollar paint job.

The Car has a 350 from a 77 vette, its a 5spd stick.... very stock, we'll see how the body holds up befor I feed any real power to it


----------



## Brandon29

Alpha Property;1051873 said:


> my 1984 Z28, its deffinatly a 50 footer, it was a quick thousand dollar paint job.
> 
> The Car has a 350 from a 77 vette, its a 5spd stick.... very stock, we'll see how the body holds up befor I feed any real power to it


Did the car use to be red by any chance?


----------



## Mackman

You all get ready for this. I dont want to hear that im BSing. Cuz it really is mine.

My 1993 Buick century. Picked it up when my friends grandmom died for 800bucks









The big 3.3L V6. You dont want to mess with this if you see me at a light.:laughing:


----------



## Brandon29

Why did you have the grill off?


----------



## Mackman

Frandon29;1052151 said:


> Why did you have the grill off?


I hit a deer. So i bought a new grill and header panel and painted it.


----------



## Alpha Property

Frandon29;1052112 said:


> Did the car use to be red by any chance?


yes sir it was red, we sprayed it white to hide all the body work


----------



## chris694205

summer fun


----------



## vegaman04

I like the last one, i would ride that all night long. Both as a matter of fact.


----------



## Mackman

lol which one is more fun???


----------



## chris694205

both are fun but the bike is cheaper and doesnt talk back


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## PTSolutions

im a big marauder fan, especially with a procharger or whipple on top!


----------



## Longae29

Before I'm bombarded with questions 
1. Yes, that is a 2000 Toyota Camry LE 
2. Yes, it is street legal
3. Yes, I drive it to work (almost) everyday in the summer


----------



## Mackman

Longae29;1052425 said:


> Before I'm bombarded with questions
> 1. Yes, that is a 2000 Toyota Camry LE
> 2. Yes, it is street legal
> 3. Yes, I drive it to work (almost) everyday in the summer


I think me and you have the baddest cars on here. I bet they are so Jealous. See kids work hard and one day you can have bad azz cars like me and longae.


----------



## Longae29

If they aren't jealous they should be.......I think about upgrading, but its paid for, its reliable, gets a lot better fuel economy than a truck, the a/c is ice cold, its clean inside.....can buy a lot of tons of salt for the price of a new car.


----------



## Troy5061

Here is my summer car, its a 1990 Plymouth Laser RS Turbo, same thing as a Mitsubishi Eclipse GST or Eagle Talon TSi. I bought it for $750 a few years ago off the original owner, he bought it new in college back in early 1989. I have all the documentation to the car from when he had it, window stickers, owners manual, receipts, even the original brochure. So its one of the few that haven't been beat by teenagers. My only wish is that it had the coveted All Wheel Drive option, Talons and Eclipses had the option in 1990 but unfortunately Lasers were only offered in FWD until 1992 and then dropped from the line up in 1994. I have a mod list a mile long done to it and I still have more to do but im almost finished. I have a street setup going and once I get tuning software and get it dialed in it should be right around 350-400whp. Future mods for the car include a Quaife LSD, ACT 2600 Clutch and a new paint job. I would say my favorite part of the car is that it gets 30mpg when your not in the turbo so about 20mpg than the truck and it only costs $300 a year for registration and insurance.


----------



## clydebusa

My summer ride named Clyde!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BlackIrish;1048736 said:


> I got this one in Memphis.
> Lots of good deals on built cars in the states
> Life is short, what are you waiting for ?


very soon

I turn 30 next year... got to have one by then


----------



## asps4u

Drive the Super Duty year round but the boat gets 6 months of use each year April through October.


----------



## fedspunisher

72 C10 37,000 miles 
2001 Aurora
68 Camaro Project


----------



## DareDog

Mackman;1052120 said:


> You all get ready for this. I dont want to hear that im BSing. Cuz it really is mine.
> 
> My 1993 Buick century. Picked it up when my friends grandmom died for 800bucks


my grandpa has 96 Buick century wagon right now my dad is driving it.its a good car


----------



## Pushinsnow

My 94 chevy s-10 with air ride and tilt bed.


----------



## kurtandshan

Here's mine on the way home from picking her up! Of course the top has been off since we got her home!


----------



## [email protected]

*summer ride*


----------



## M&M Services

Here is mine...


----------



## kurtandshan

Just about time to put this one away.


----------



## Sawboy




----------



## FLC2004

horsepowerlawns;971855 said:


> Here's mine. Looks like alot of us have hotrods.


Lightnings are the way to go wesport


----------



## oh8chevy2500

first pic was my old mazdaspeed6 ran 12.9 in it 2nd pic is my Camaro 1LT v6 6speed and the 3rd pic is a group pic of a cruise i went on a few months back 18 or 19 brand new Camaro's went from burlington to somewhere in Rhode Island now that was a sight to see hahah!


----------



## DeereFarmer

M&M Services;1069466 said:


> Here is mine...


I HATE you. You have two of the nicest trucks in the world and yet you still have to rub this in lol. You have the nicest collection now.


----------



## got-h2o

I didn't scroll back to see what pics I've posted, but here are a few somewhat recent ones of mine. The last work I did was the radiator support and trans cooler mounts. New master cyl and I made a plate for it but no pic. Slow but sure, $$ is holding me back. Plans were to fire it back up this season yet, but not sure if I will. I have to come up with the balance yet on my motor, buy and run trans lines and fitts, fuel lines and fitts, buy and install new FPR, mount line lock and a few brake lines, etc... That would have it running and driving. Hood and headlights will have to wait for now. Anybody feel free to let me know if they know of a place or person that will make me a custom hood. I have a design in mind, but can't find anyone to do it. I'd like one similar to the VFN "Sunoco" hood for the 4th gen Camaro's but bigger


----------



## M&M Services

DeereFarmer;1070473 said:


> I HATE you. You have two of the nicest trucks in the world and yet you still have to rub this in lol. You have the nicest collection now.


LOL thank you sir I appreciate the compliments.. Lots of hard work went into that collection! When are you coming out this way? Then you can see them in person hahahaha


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

I/we drive the wifes car 2010 mazda 3


----------



## DeereFarmer

M&M Services;1071292 said:


> LOL thank you sir I appreciate the compliments.. Lots of hard work went into that collection! When are you coming out this way? Then you can see them in person hahahaha


Hopefully soon. I need a vacation lol


----------



## Duncan90si

Here are some newer pics of my 94 TA. New wheels and 275/40 and 315/35/17 street tires, suspension, tune, headers. . . . 
Its coming apart this winter and getting built for more boost. 
The ride height is a little higher than in these pics.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Ended up selling my summer baby today to make some room for new projects. Sad day, but oh well lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

Figured I'd post up some pics of last year's summer toy while I'm at. Ended up wrecking it pretty hard so that was the end of that toy


----------



## NBI Lawn

For some reason I cant upload pictures 

Here are a couple I did before http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89811&page=2

Oh and these http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98306&page=2

If someone would be so kind as to upload those for me


----------



## DeereFarmer

You can't upload the same pics twice on plowsite. I'll help you out only because that is one bad a$$ Camaro. Usually hate that body style unless its done perfectly, and your is more than perfect.


----------



## DeereFarmer

...................................


----------



## mercer_me

DeereFarmer;1076587 said:


> Usually hate that body style unless its done perfectly, and your is more than perfect.


I'm the same way. I don't realy care for that style, but that one is done perfect.


----------



## 91AK250

summer and winter rides - an updated pic of the new ones lol


----------



## Mark13

DeereFarmer;1076013 said:


> Ended up wrecking it pretty hard so that was the end of that toy


How'd you manage that one?


----------



## NBI Lawn

Thanks DeereFarmer :salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer

Mark13;1076776 said:


> How'd you manage that one?


Rear swingarm snapped in half doing 50 on a dirt road. Rolled it atleast 5 or 6 times. The Scrambler was destroyed but I was intact, so I can't complain. Helmets are amazing.


----------



## DeereFarmer

NBI Lawn;1076873 said:


> Thanks DeereFarmer :salute:


Anytime!


----------



## jce4isu

heres my toys truck is my baby


----------



## LON

*Beer & cigarette money*

Growing up my parents tought me what beer and cigarette money was to be used for. Here's my 69-1/2 Lift-off hood Road Runner that I run in Pure Stock & F.A.S.T events. It is the only known lift-off hood Road Runner in its' color combination. I've run a best of 12.95 @ 105.95 on redline bias-ply tires


----------



## LON

My 74 Challenger Rallye 360/auto. Factory quad black - black paint, interior, vinyl top & stripes (currently not on car). 3rd owner w/ 35k. Has run a best of 14.73 @ 92mph in Pure Stock trim.


----------



## albhb3

do i really drive the smallest pos on here 94 ford aspire hatchback nearly bald tires, left rear fender rust, cracked front bumper,both rear tailights flap if left untaped and to top it off a cool custom tuned sound system one speaker works. Ohh and a great sound {headers are rusted out} but I drive it b/c i get close to 40mpg and beats the hell out of the ranger at 10-12 mpg


----------



## mercer_me

LON;1077403 said:


> My 74 Challenger Rallye 360/auto. Factory quad black - black paint, interior, vinyl top & stripes (currently not on car). 3rd owner w/ 35k. Has run a best of 14.73 @ 92mph in Pure Stock trim.


That Dodge car hauler is awsome.


----------



## merrimacmill

Here is my 1967 Camaro. I just grabbed a couple cell phone pictures for this thread. Also, there is a pic of my home garage with my friends 86' camaro on the lift.


----------



## Jelinek61

Sweet Camero man, lets see under the hood.


----------



## flatlander42

LON;1077403 said:


> My 74 Challenger Rallye 360/auto. Factory quad black - black paint, interior, vinyl top & stripes (currently not on car). 3rd owner w/ 35k. Has run a best of 14.73 @ 92mph in Pure Stock trim.


Any more info/pics of that car hauler! That is sweet!


----------



## LON

masternate42;1078172 said:


> Any more info/pics of that car hauler! That is sweet!


'98 Cummins auto that was built by Wagon Master to haul Airstream trailers around the country. One would be loaded on the truck and the other towed behind. The back axle is a torsion style from under an Airstream. We bought it with around 100k on it to use as a plastic pipe hauler. It is licensed for 19,500gvw. Gets lots of looks and stares plus head scratches by the DOT cops.


----------



## DeereFarmer

merrimac: nice Camaro!


----------



## show-n-go

A summer toy that is getting ready to be put up...


----------



## DeereFarmer

Very nice Donzi. I've always wanted a Classic 18, but just know I'll never be able to justify the cost with the lack of use that it would get. I live about an hour from the closest lake where I could really open it up on. That means two hours round trip, so it'll never happen.


----------



## NBI Lawn

show-n-go;1078645 said:


> A summer toy that is getting ready to be put up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


#6's? What do you have for power? Boat looks really familar


----------



## Eyesell

91AK250;1076768 said:


> summer and winter rides - an updated pic of the new ones lol


I still love your Explorer !!


----------



## show-n-go

NBI Lawn;1078885 said:


> #6's? What do you have for power? Boat looks really familar


It's got 525's with Xr/sportmaster drives with extension boxes. Not enough power for #6's.


----------



## NBI Lawn

show-n-go;1079202 said:


> It's got 525's with Xr/sportmaster drives with extension boxes. Not enough power for #6's.


Hell of a rooster for XR's


----------



## 91AK250

Eyesell;1079154 said:


> I still love your Explorer !!


thank you! i need to start putting some more time effort and money into it again to get it show worthy for the 2011 season.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Summer & Winter


----------



## DeereFarmer

Don't be jealous guys, but I picked this bad boy up this morning. $400, clean title, drove it 60 miles home at 80 MPH the whole way. Can't beat it. It's going to be a demo derby car lol


----------



## Jelinek61

IDOCTORTREES;1086903 said:


> Summer & Winter


I think you have just as many toys as you do work vehicles. hahaha. Sweet rig you got there. When did you start your business?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

19yrs ago we started knocking doors


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

LON;1077397 said:


> Growing up my parents tought me what beer and cigarette money was to be used for. Here's my 69-1/2 Lift-off hood Road Runner that I run in Pure Stock & F.A.S.T events. It is the only known lift-off hood Road Runner in its' color combination. I've run a best of 12.95 @ 105.95 on redline bias-ply tires


thats an awesome car.
my dads first car as a teen was a 68 runner 383 4 spd post car.
for his 60th bday i found a 68 numbers matching 383 4 spd post car differnt color in need of resto. all original, runs but needed work. the build sheet was actually still under the seat. my dad crapped his pants when i gave him the ownership.

your car is smokin


----------



## DeereFarmer

Here's my latest buy for next spring. It still needs a few final touches, but its ready to go. We will be racing 1/4 mile asphalt short tracks. Its got a 602 GM motor, Toyota Camry body, and all the bells and whistles. Going to pick it up next week. I'll have better pics then. These are just from my phone.


----------



## mercer_me

DeereFarmer;1088538 said:


> Here's my latest buy for next spring. It still needs a few final touches, but its ready to go. We will be racing 1/4 mile asphalt short tracks. Its got a 602 GM motor, Toyota Camry body, and all the bells and whistles. Going to pick it up next week. I'll have better pics then. These are just from my phone.


It looks like you need some sponsors.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yes I need some sponsors badly! I've got two so far, but they are small time ones. I need a few big ones. If you know anyone send them my way


----------



## Honest Mike

Alot of nice cars, and other things lol, in this thread. I like that yellow ZO6 a few pages back.


----------



## mercer_me

DeereFarmer;1088601 said:


> Yes I need some sponsors badly! I've got two so far, but they are small time ones. I need a few big ones. If you know anyone send them my way


You should get Equipment Specialist to sponsor you.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'll take anything I can get. I've got an in at Red Bull that I'm really trying for, but thats just a dream


----------



## nicks_xj

this is what i ride around in


----------



## nicks_xj

and some more pics ,the second and third pics are what the doors had befor i changed them ,and my friend thinkin he cool standin by my car in the last pic


----------



## caddytruck89

My 1966 Pontiac Catalina wagon.


----------



## jdxnc

My summer DD is a 1997 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST.

Car had a pretty decent mod list and should be making around 300-350hp with these mods, just haven't been able to find time to do a dyno run with it. Currently running 25 psi of boost out of a PTE 50 trim turbo, I want to hit it up to 30 psi but I need to swap out my clutch first.


----------



## got-h2o

caddytruck89;1089460 said:


> My 1966 Pontiac Catalina wagon.


Badass! I love wagons! I had a 79 Malibu all tubbed, and a 63 Belair I wish I'd have kept!


----------



## Welderguy24

Promise not to drool.........................

95 Honda Passport, $300 with a set of tires that will outlast the vehicle, and the second pic is my "Fall Ride"


----------



## 91AK250

my DDs summer and winter


----------



## procutsnow

My Jeep all shined up and topless


----------



## DieselSlug

I want to get a wrangler so bad. I should have waited when i bought my grand cherokee. But man its nice....


----------



## procutsnow

They are fun. I bought mine new in 2006 then tore it apart with 2000 miles on it to do the suspension and body lifts plus the motor mount lift. It's going under the knife next year for a complete tear down (it's got 75k on it now) custom built axels, bigger lift, and 37" tires. $$$$ it's going to cost a fortune but it's easier to feed a habit than to kick it


----------



## DieselSlug

Here a re some pics of my 1999 grand Cherokee i picked up 4 months ago. I put 700 miles on it and the motor lost a piston skirt. Now its got a junkyard engine in it with 94k. Its the jeeps 4th!! engine. Im contemplating on if i want to keep my Grand, or sell it to get a wrangler when i pay off the loan. Mostly because i really want to lift it for some off roading. The grand is very plush, but i want a convertible..., and i need 4wd...


----------



## Duncan90si

I bought my wife a Grand Cherokee earlier this year and I put a budget boost lift on it. It now looks a lot better. I would like to get a Wrangler or Cherokee to take on the trails. My wife's WJ is too nice to beat.

Before the lift.



















After the lift with the new Nittos.


----------



## 91AK250

did you say the 4th motor its had in it?! my god! i know the 4.7s have had some issues but thats crazy!


----------



## ross3031

nicks_xj,

Your joking right???


----------



## nicks_xj

ross3031;1107530 said:


> nicks_xj,
> 
> Your joking right???


no sir had this car for 2 years and had to sell it last month:crying:


----------



## quisman

Nicks_xj HOLY SPEAKERS BATMAN ! ! ! ! !

Some beautiful whips on here ! ! ! 
I have too many, I need to consolidate so I can get specific ones I want.

Pops and I built this one and I drove it through High School college then
sold it to an idiot who wrecked it.

78 Type LT









98.5 Contour SVT 
Sucked her up for 500 bucks !!! Use it for my DD/winter driver Had a little over a year now.









The yard truck and plans of restoration when I finally finish the house.
My pops bought her brand new in 78









Resto projects in the barn I need to get on some day
41 Caddy 60 series, 69 Galaxie XL ragtop w/ Q code 429, 72 cutlass supreme 350 golden rocket(almost done)

Wow, I do need to unload some stuff LOL


----------



## quisman

The rest of the crew !

Summer fun car...03 boosted SVT focus around 250hp...will probably unload her with plans for a svt cobra









Cleaned up









Don't have a pic of her, but have a 96 Thunderchicken roadster. Summer daily driver

The wifes DD









My buddy steve being dumb with the dumper in my foundation.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

My F4I I just sold


----------



## M&M Services

Nice F4i here was my GSXR that I just recently got rid of with 900 miles on it, it was an 08, man I miss it already


----------



## PlowingUpward

*CJ5 Its A Jeep Thing*

1979 CJ 5- 304 V8, fiberglass Tub, No top, no doors ussmileyflag
***For Sale***

Click here for more info if interested: http://mysnowplowreview.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6


----------



## 97S104x4

heres my z28, its put away for winter i cant wait to take it out and romp on it again!! and my jeep yj project


----------



## merrimacmill

Here is my 67' Camaro 327 at the last car show this season. Sun was in my eyes....

And then a few pictures from last week of me and the guys pulling the engine out which we are now rebuilding. I've been restoring the car for several years now, just finished up the interior in September in time for the last few car shows, now its the engine and engine compartment this winter.


----------



## Beachernaut

My DD is my 02 Blazer. Pretend it doesn't have the plow on it.

The GTO was my summer toy. Unfortunately I couldn't justify the expense for something I never drove so I sold it. I had it 3 years and put 4000 miles on it.


----------



## mikelawtown

My 2000 Unrestricted ZX12R (FOR SALE)


----------



## m3klee

my summer toy, 98 bmw M3 supercharged, running 7 psi of boost currently, hopefully we have a lot of snow this winter and it will become a stage 2 charger at 14psi of boost


----------



## 1994yj

Took her for the last ride this year thanksgiving morning. 38deg was a lil cold!


----------



## Eyesell

nicks_xj;1089406 said:


> and some more pics ,the second and third pics are what the doors had befor i changed them ,and my friend thinkin he cool standin by my car in the last pic


All I gotta says is WHY ????


----------



## Mackman

Badass streetbob. They are great bikes. I had a 2006. But sold it a year ago.:crying:


----------



## 1994yj

Thanks Mackman. Good eye not many people relize what it is. I've still got a pile of parts to put on it this winter and more plans for it when I get the extra cash.


----------



## nicks_xj

Eyesell;1140706 said:


> All I gotta says is WHY ????


i like my music really really loud


----------



## Tscape

1989 Lincoln Mark VII
347 stroker
heavily modded suspension


----------



## miderbier

I've really enjoyed looking at everyones cars and bikes!

Here are a few of my summer toys...

1976 Impala

2006 Street Glide


----------



## ryde307

Sold my rubicon and bikes so just rucks left now. Here is my boat though.









Not a car but I know there are some moto guys here. I flew out to california and met up with the guy in the backround. He builds drag cars. He races at all the nationals and still holds a few national records.
Anyways he build the 110 I am riding. I rode in Vet practice with it and could hang with the guys no problem. His engine builder went through 50+ cams till they finally gt the exact power they wanted. Anyways it was a sweet bike, great guy, ad cool opportunity so thought I would share.









Really hard to see but this is what happens when state patrol thinks you are having to much fun


----------



## jay12

I drive a wore out truck so I can coupe this up until saturday I guess. I would probably sell it but... its a blast to drive :bluebounc.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This was my first car. Bought when I was 16. Modified and had fun with it, sold it last year to a 16 year old. 1986 Monte Carlo LS with 355 mildly built up, full length headers and side pipes, big ass back tires with lots of smoke always around them.


----------



## Lugnut

4 cylinder enduro car...gotta have some fun and something to beat on after a season of fixing the real race cars


----------



## Nasty-Z

1992 S-10 , 421 stroker/Tremec










1984 S-10 Blazer , SBC, SAS , etc........










1977 Olds 98 , 403/700R4/4.30's ...........










My baby , 1980 Z28 , 496BBC/700R4/4.56 ...........










TOM


----------



## Nasty-Z

And when we want to get away, First is Mine , second is my parents.



















TOM


----------



## flatlander42

Do you have any more pics/info on that s10blazer? That is Sweet!


----------



## Nasty-Z

Sure do :

This was one of the earliest pic's , right after the V8 swap:










Shortly after the SAS , on 35" BFG A/T's










On 33" M/T's at Paragon adventure off road park










On 35" M/T's , Daily driver as of today yet.










What else would you like to know , I would be glad to answer questions.

RIght now it is a 355 SBC , 5 speed manual , D44 front , Spicer Model 20 rear , 4.56 gears , detroit lockers front and rear .

Soon to have a 700R4/205 combo , 14BFF rear and a D44 front with 4.88's , if I get some time this winter.

TOM


----------



## flatlander42

"What else would you like to know?"


Oh, Nothing really, just wondering about it. What do you have for Stereo?


----------



## Jelinek61

Here's a few pics of my daily driver.....Its an 2001 Dodge 2500 gasser w/ hideaway gooseneck hitch and a better built quantum toolbox. I'm in college right now for business management and hope to go full time tree work/landscaping when I graduate next winter. Right now I do odd jobs and work for a city DPW and a landscaping company in the summers.


----------



## Nasty-Z

masternate42;1149576 said:


> Oh, Nothing really, just wondering about it. What do you have for Stereo?


Sony head unit , 2 atomic 12's in a custom box, 8 speakers , Altec Lansing Ambiographic 16 channel EQ , 1 - 2 channel and 2 - 4 channel Sony amps, 2 batteries , etc, etc......

TOM


----------



## flatlander42

yikes!


anyways.......carry on thread!


----------



## Troy5061

Just drove 11 hours round trip in a snowstorm on sunday to pick this up for this summer.

2001 Chevy Camaro Z28 M6, stock except for the magnaflow exhaust and corvette wheels.


----------



## got-h2o




----------



## chevyman51

^^That looks like it could be some fun.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's some


----------



## DeereFarmer

Lovin the shortbed dually Tremblay!


----------



## mercer_me

This is my other Summer vehicle. It's a 1979 Allis-Chalmers 5050 50hp tractor with a bucket loader. In the picture it's me bush hogging my field.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

86 Fiero GT 23k miles. Contemplating on selling it though come spring...


----------



## highlander316

damn that's some low miles on that car. Are you the original owner?


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

highlander316;1258413 said:


> damn that's some low miles on that car. Are you the original owner?


No, bought it off the original owner in 96 or 97 with 5k miles I believe. Was a garage queen, never saw rain or snow, and that's how it sits today, other than being caught in a few sprinkles. Thumbs Up


----------



## woodsman




----------



## woodsman




----------



## 87chevy

nice vette


----------



## NBI Lawn

I think some of the camaro pics are already on here. I added one of what it looked like before and I found a pic of my old R1. My Vette pics still wont upload 

EDIT: I guess that "old" pic of the camaro is when it was half done.


----------



## 91AK250

my daily driver's so basicly my summer rides...winter too though lol think i may have allready posted but...

02 excursion limited v10 4x4 106k miles









98 expedition xlt 5.4 4x4 70k miles...shes a creampuff!









my baby. 96 explorer limited 4.0 4x4









these are my dad and grandpas which i get to drive come summer, and grandmas 300c hemi awd.


----------



## mercer_me

woodsman;1258436 said:


>


350 or 454?


----------



## NBI Lawn

mercer_me;1258565 said:


> 350 or 454?


SBC. Thumbs Up

That is one clean Vette Woodsman:salute: 1970 or 71?


----------



## blk90s13

Nice Vette woodsman Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## blk90s13

NBI Lawn;1258506 said:


> I think some of the camaro pics are already on here. I added one of what it looked like before and I found a pic of my old R1. My Vette pics still wont upload
> 
> EDIT: I guess that "old" pic of the camaro is when it was half done.


How much did that lift run you ?


----------



## gvm

pics of my current, and some former summer toys. Had to add one winter toy, I love the sled! Gotta have toys!!!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn

blk90s13;1258649 said:


> How much did that lift run you ?


That picture was taken at a friends house. It was there when he moved it so no idea what it would cost. Very convenient to have though!


----------



## dbcustoms

Nasty-Z;1149572 said:


> Sure do :
> 
> This was one of the earliest pic's , right after the V8 swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after the SAS , on 35" BFG A/T's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 33" M/T's at Paragon adventure off road park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 35" M/T's , Daily driver as of today yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you like to know , I would be glad to answer questions.
> 
> RIght now it is a 355 SBC , 5 speed manual , D44 front , Spicer Model 20 rear , 4.56 gears , detroit lockers front and rear .
> 
> Soon to have a 700R4/205 combo , 14BFF rear and a D44 front with 4.88's , if I get some time this winter.
> 
> TOM


After the V8 Swap how did it ride? ive got a 4 door with a 350 in it and 31's with a 3" body lift and it just wants to take you all over the road and im nto sure what to do to fix it(its already got new torsion bar mounts, shocks, and ball joints)


----------



## woodsman

NBI Lawn;1258616 said:


> SBC. Thumbs Up
> 
> That is one clean Vette Woodsman:salute: 1970 or 71?


it is a 350 and is a 71, paint is the only thing not redone yet, was a frame off and i did it mostly myself. The paint is 25 years old and looks okay but that will be next, took many many years of work so far but it is all OEM.


----------



## NBI Lawn

These are the only two pictures I could get to load of the my Vette. I was heading home and noticed a Vette that looked familiar to me... I guess the ole "ball'n chain" had taken it to work that day. Took these pics before she blew the tires off...thats why she is smiling/half smerking in the pic, two seconds later she blew them off and was gone Thumbs Up. Car is a stock for the most part, blower cam, D1SC Procharger, Wilwood brakes, lowered a wee bit, Z06 wheels, TPIS headers, Full exhaust, Vigilanti stall... just a tick over 500RWHP now.


----------



## DeereFarmer

You are way too lucky NBI!!!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

DeereFarmer;1258267 said:


> Lovin the shortbed dually Tremblay!


Thanks, its all chromed out know,& has a 2.5 lift & smoked L.E.D lights


----------



## CGM Inc.

My old Rango! Lots of power to the HEMI!


----------



## woodsman

The vette underside


----------



## rcn971

One of my summer rides...800WHP courtesty of one nasty turbo...lol


----------



## rcn971

And this being my latest edition to the toy collection


----------



## Nasty-Z

dbcustoms;1258699 said:


> After the V8 Swap how did it ride? ive got a 4 door with a 350 in it and 31's with a 3" body lift and it just wants to take you all over the road and im nto sure what to do to fix it(its already got new torsion bar mounts, shocks, and ball joints)


Mine was a joy to drive , it really never gave me any problems other than the normal wear items like ball joints and idler/pittman arms.

Idler arm and pittman arm come to mind , common wear items on the IFS front suspensions on the S series.

TOM


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

rcn971;1260066 said:


> One of my summer rides...800WHP courtesty of one nasty turbo...lol


Those NSXs are clean, ever think about updating the front end?


----------



## NBI Lawn

rcn971;1260066[IMG said:


> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f119/fishhead785/DSCN0187.jpg[/IMG]
> One of my summer rides...800WHP courtesty of one nasty turbo...lol


What else is done to it to make 800 to the wheels? I must be a full build to make 800WHP.

EDIT: you picked up 800hp+ over stock with a turbo? Dyno sheets as well as video proof will be needed LOL


----------



## rcn971

Fully built motor,meth injection AEM ecu.......its done right. I thought agout the 02' conversion but its like 10k to do it and I got the car repainted last year with a carbon NSX-R hood so.....you get tire of throwin money at it after a while.

Leave it to a vette guy to be a disbeliever.....lol.....to bad you weren't closer to NJ I could show you what 800 horsepower looks like from yer vette a little something like this.....









My dad has an 08' procharged vette and he thought the same thing well at least he used to.
I didn't pick up 800 over stock I picked up 550 over stock.


----------



## NBI Lawn

rcn971;1260348 said:


> Fully built motor,meth injection AEM ecu.......its done right. I thought agout the 02' conversion but its like 10k to do it and I got the car repainted last year with a carbon NSX-R hood so.....you get tire of throwin money at it after a while.
> 
> Leave it to a vette guy to be a disbeliever.....lol.....to bad you weren't closer to NJ I could show you what 800 horsepower looks like from yer vette a little something like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad has an 08' procharged vette and he thought the same thing well at least he used to.


I'm not saying an NSX cant do it just said it wouldnt do it with just a turbo. I know all about big HP's, dont own one but have been in plenty of them. A good friend has a 1200RWHP Vette, another friend has a 1400RWHP Camaro, 1200RWHP Ford GT, my cousin has a twin turbo Lamborgini Galardo, I actually know a lot of guys doing 1000+ to the tire in "street cars"... I am not new to high end, fast cars. Some domestic some import/exotic.


----------



## rcn971

All in all I prolly have about 30k into the motor/turbo setup.....its been blown up a couple times...lol. I actually love the vettes....always have...I just wanted something a little more exotic. Yours looks badazz with the black wheels by the way. Truth be told...anything over 500 on the street is just stupid anyway...gettin all squirrely at 120 isn't really any fun. Car is in Michigan right now at LoveFab getting an overhaul so when it gets home I will gladly post the dyno sheets for you.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

Have you ever seen the Veilside kit for the NSXs?


----------



## rcn971

I was never a big fan of the widebody kits......don't care for the look and it tends to draw more attention than I care to have. I like just blending in as much as possible. Although having an extra couple of inches of tire would be a plus.With the exception of my wheels/brakes/hood and now the car is pretty slammed on KW variant3 coil overs it looks basically stock.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

why have just one?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## Kwise

06 Civic Si


----------



## IPLOWSNO

wade dooley does it again wtf, i fear your so busy you don't get a chance to play with your toys though,


----------



## wewille

The old ford was my baby, bought it when I was 14 from a family friend. It was a 61 f-100 short bed unibody very rare. I started restoring it as i had the time and money except i could never find an original tailgate, or a good set of wheels. This is how I had it before it burned up. I'd love to do another one, but I just dont have the time anymore.

The sportsman also burnt up, but boy was that machine ever abused and it never skipped a beat. It was a great machine too.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

IPLOWSNO;1260894 said:


> wade dooley does it again wtf, i fear your so busy you don't get a chance to play with your toys though,


I will one day?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## tuna

IDOCTORTREES;1260550 said:


>


Nice,What model Crownline is that?I have a 225 BR.


----------



## tuna

IDOCTORTREES;1260549 said:


>


Nice `70 Cuda,i had a 72 340 `cuda white with black side stripes.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Thanks, Mine is a 440 6pack


----------



## dbcustoms

Nasty-Z;1260298 said:


> Mine was a joy to drive , it really never gave me any problems other than the normal wear items like ball joints and idler/pittman arms.
> 
> Idler arm and pittman arm come to mind , common wear items on the IFS front suspensions on the S series.
> 
> TOM


i will have to check the idler and pitman arms out, ive been wanting to do a SAS to it though, what did you use for axles?


----------



## IC-Smoke

That Cuda is awesome! I've always been a Mopar fan and one day Ill own a 70' challenger 440 RT, plumb purple and all!

Here is my 01, its my weekend toy and only comes out of the garage when the weather is nice!


----------



## dieselguy5245

IC-Smoke;1261458 said:


> That Cuda is awesome! I've always been a Mopar fan and one day Ill own a 70' challenger 440 RT, plumb purple and all!
> 
> Here is my 01, its my weekend toy and only comes out of the garage when the weather is nice!


Did you keep the vp44 injection pump or put a p-pump on it?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Monster Vp44 with matching injectors, 3rd gen head ported/polished off a 2006 and a ton more stuff


----------



## Nasty-Z

dbcustoms;1261312 said:


> i will have to check the idler and pitman arms out, ive been wanting to do a SAS to it though, what did you use for axles?


D44 / Spicer model 20 out of a Wagoneer are what is in it now . 

Soon to be a D60/14FF over the summer 

TOM


----------



## 87chevy

IC-Smoke;1261620 said:


> Monster Vp44 with matching injectors, 3rd gen head ported/polished off a 2006 and a ton more stuff


I like what you did with the dodge symbol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

IDOCTORTREES;1260972 said:


> I will one day?


you bastid, i figured you would say that, i couldn't do it that is go to work i would walkout into my garage and play on something or in something lol you are clearly a better man than me hahaha


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

No better---I just have toys I dont play with .Work before play


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i must be the opposite i work hard enough to get my toys then proceed to try and break them , hahaha

the difference is you could buy my toys with your lunch money hahahaha


----------



## Wallace

Here's one of mine.


----------



## dbcustoms

Nasty-Z;1261686 said:


> D44 / Spicer model 20 out of a Wagoneer are what is in it now .
> 
> Soon to be a D60/14FF over the summer
> 
> TOM


ok how much time you think it took to do the SAS?


----------



## dieselguy5245

IC-Smoke;1261620 said:


> Monster Vp44 with matching injectors, 3rd gen head ported/polished off a 2006 and a ton more stuff


Thats sick ! very nice truck. How much power is it putting down? can you do rolling burnout?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Wallace;1261751 said:


> Here's one of mine.
> View attachment 95514


SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage

*Mini*

Here is mine....I drive it in the winter too, but summer is really when it shines and pounds with my custom sub box.
( I added the front bumper with photoshop, but other then that shes all mine.)


----------



## Mackman

Wallace;1261751 said:


> Here's one of mine.
> View attachment 95514


Damn a screaming eagle Fat boy. I know that had to set you back some coin. Good lookin bike.


----------



## georgerk82

Here is my Big Bear Chopper.


----------



## Wallace

Mackman;1262219 said:


> Damn a screaming eagle Fat boy. I know that had to set you back some coin. Good lookin bike.


You would sh!t yourself if you knew what little I paid for it!
And yes I bought it brand new.
The owner of the Harley store offered me 8K over what the salesmen mistakenly sold it to me for! I declined his offer with a smile.


----------



## Nasty-Z

dbcustoms;1261776 said:


> ok how much time you think it took to do the SAS?


Start to finish was 10 days (Working only nights after work) 

TOM


----------



## Wallace

Here is another one of my toys...I thinking this one is going to be for sale soon!


----------



## gvm

Here is a video of my mustang running just after the stroker motor with a set of nasty cams. see attached videos, AND CRANK UP YOUR SPEAKERS!:


----------



## flatlander42

gvm;1262532 said:


> Here is a video of my mustang running just after the stroker motor with a set of nasty cams. see attached video, AND CRANK UP YOUR SPEAKERS!:


WOW, that sounds NUTS!

How about those stock mufflers......keepin them?


----------



## gvm

gvm;1262532 said:


> Here is a video of my mustang running just after the stroker motor with a set of nasty cams. see attached videos, AND CRANK UP YOUR SPEAKERS!:


Keeping the stockers. In the first video, its with the stockers. They actually sound better to me than the shelby mufflers in the second video. They still rap real nice because of the bigger motor, and the long tube headers, and off road xpipe. Its just right for street, sounds bad ass when you get on it, but never "arrest me loud"


----------



## BlueRam2500

Wallace;1261751 said:


> Here's one of mine.
> View attachment 95514


Thats awesome!


----------



## MIsnow

Heres mine. 1986 merkur xr4ti 2.3 turbo.


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice toys Wade. I'm liking that raptor.


----------



## gvm

and lastly, my absolute favorite summer toyThumbs Up


----------



## DeereFarmer

GVM: What class do you race in? Your car looks great! I race what we call a "super stock" here. Basically an upgraded street stock but not a late model. Some tracks call them a sportsman late model. Decals will be going on and all the final prep work will be getting done in the next few weeks. The third pic is my old set up.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Wallace;1262523 said:


> Here is another one of my toys...I thinking this one is going to be for sale soon!
> View attachment 95574


DO WANT!!! Love those things


----------



## 87chevy

Wallace;1262523 said:


> Here is another one of my toys...I thinking this one is going to be for sale soon!
> View attachment 95574


I don't know if I could live with myself if I sold a Typhoon...


----------



## gvm

DeereFarmer;1263824 said:


> GVM: What class do you race in? Your car looks great! I race what we call a "super stock" here. Basically an upgraded street stock but not a late model. Some tracks call them a sportsman late model. Decals will be going on and all the final prep work will be getting done in the next few weeks. The third pic is my old set up.


Hey Deer: I used to race at Lucas oil raceway, former ORP, and Indianapolis Raceway Park in Indy. The series I raced in was the former "cars" (championship auto racing series). Since then, the series has changed hands a few times with several different owners. The new series is called ARA, or advance racing association. I may get back in the seat later in the season if time and $$ allow. Thx for the comments on my car, yours looks pretty awsome in Red. Post a couple pics when you get her "stickered up" Thumbs Up


----------



## snow problem

1992 notchback all stock.


----------



## Cmbrsum

Last summers toy







This summers toy


----------



## xc23

1990 Vette


----------



## gd8boltman

*Sold it last year, but looking*

to replace it with something else soon...


----------



## Wallace

Oaky maybe I will keep the Typhoon and sell the Syclone....or maybe the GN


----------



## GMC Driver

Wallace;1264248 said:


> Oaky maybe I will keep the Typhoon and sell the Syclone....or maybe the GN


If the GN comes up for sale - I call first dibs!!

Any pics - huge GN fan.


----------



## DeereFarmer

gvm;1264149 said:


> Hey Deer: I used to race at Lucas oil raceway, former ORP, and Indianapolis Raceway Park in Indy. The series I raced in was the former "cars" (championship auto racing series). Since then, the series has changed hands a few times with several different owners. The new series is called ARA, or advance racing association. I may get back in the seat later in the season if time and $$ allow. Thx for the comments on my car, yours looks pretty awsome in Red. Post a couple pics when you get her "stickered up" Thumbs Up


I will take some pics when shes already. Its great to hear from racers across the country.


----------



## vegaman04

Dibs on the syclone!!!


----------



## dieseld

gmc driver;1264292 said:


> if the gn comes up for sale - i call first dibs!!
> 
> Any pics - huge gn fan.


x2!!!!!!....


----------



## Wallace

Nothing on the work computer. I get some tonight!


----------



## rjm5133

here are a couple of my new toy.

2011 mustang gt. 5.0 with a 6 speed and brembo package


----------



## 87chevy

Wallace;1264248 said:


> Oaky maybe I will keep the Typhoon and sell the Syclone....or maybe the GN


Ill take all three :waving:


----------



## Advantage

[/QUOTE]

Definitely my Favorite so far!


----------



## cmo18

1970's 15 ft fiberglass boat with a 50hp

07' trx 450er

11' toro zero turn

and my truck!


----------



## flatlander42

cmo18;1265589 said:


> 1970's 15 ft fiberglass boat with a 50hp
> 
> 07' trx 450er
> 
> 11' toro zero turn
> 
> and my truck!


pics of the zturn??


----------



## DeereFarmer

I know some of you wanted completed pics of my summer toy, so here they are. Got her almost ready to go yesterday. Just need to do an oil change, change the coolant, and install the race radios and she'll me ready.


----------



## randomb0b123

jealousy!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

You wouldn't be so jealous if you knew how much that thing costs me on a weekly basis hahahaha. It's all worth it though whenever I fire it up. It shakes my whole house. I have more pics on my Facebook page if anyone is interested: http://www.facebook.com/cdrmotorsports


----------



## tjctransport

my summer rides are my 99 P-71, my 66 7 litre 4 speed convertible, and my 65 falcon 2DR HT.
the 65 falcon is currently be restored, and the 66 is next to be restored after the falcon is done.
i don't have any pictures of the falcon, but here are the 7 litre and the crown vic


----------



## SalNazzaro

here she is 2003 cobra 650rwhp


----------



## SalNazzaro

cant post pics for some reason


----------



## DeereFarmer

You probably have the resize them. Use a site like Imageshack.com to embed them.


----------



## 91AK250

my 2 daily drivers all washed up, first hand washing of 2011.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd

I use a 4cyl Accord in the off-season - much better gas mileage then the 2500HD


----------



## ABES

Bought an 03 Dodge Stratus R/T a few weeks back as a commuter/daily driving car. Not a bad car and it gets real good mileage, still like driving the truck more though for some reason but with $3.79 a gallon gas I just cant justify driving it every day.


----------



## GL&M

*My work in progress*

hopefully paint and stripes this year.


----------



## EXR

I bought a ZX6R this winter..will post pictures after I wash it. I'm taking it today to get new tires and saftied. 
As for a car, nothing special, we have an 03 civic that I drive as much as I can as its awesome on fuel.


----------



## affekonig

A 2-for-1 picture - The WRX and the Element (yeah, I have an Element)


2004 WRX by affekonig2000, on Flickr

And a project I picked up recently - 1985 4Runner


IMG00384-20110318-1328 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

With gas prices the way they are, I couldn't pass this lil guy up - 2009 Kawasaki KLX250SF


2009 KLX250SF by affekonig2000, on Flickr

And a terrible shot of my Sporty right after lowering it and painting the forks, trees and headlight visor black:


IMG00397-20110319-1816 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## WIPensFan

2003 Corvette. Doesn't get driven much, only 10,000 Miles.


----------



## Tylerlawncare

*2003 SL 500 Mercedes*

2003 SL 500 Mercedes

Summer car only comes out on sunny days.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*My summer toy...*

2001 Boxster S in the salt bin!....Lots of fun!


----------



## orinicklawncare

My summer toyshttp://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx111/Orinick_Lawn_Care/IMG_0280_zps667099d6.jpg


----------



## orinicklawncare

http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx111/Orinick_Lawn_Care/IMG_0280_zps667099d6.jpg


----------



## TPCLandscaping

my summer toy… 94 Scarab 29 w/ 502 mag


----------



## 94gt331

Nice toys everyone. It's good to be able to have some nice things to enjoy when we aren't working especially in the summer time. I've been working pretty hard to hopefully someday have sometime to enjoy a few toys but for now here's my car. 94 mustang gt with a 331 stroker in it, sounds really good and can't wait to take it to the track to see what it will run. I also picked up to jetskis this summer, took them out just once, but looking forward to spending alot of time at the lake this coming summer.


----------



## Troy5061

2001 Camaro Z28 bought it stock 5 years ago now has a forged 383ci ls motor, 4L80e swap, dana 60 rear end, stainless works turbo kit, Precison Billet wheel 76mm turbo, Meth injection, twin fuel pumps, fti stall converter etc. Makes 700whp and runs mid 6s at 105mph in the 1/8th mile on low boost.


----------



## Troy5061

few more pics.


----------



## got-h2o

Some more of my toys........................


----------



## got-h2o

............more


----------



## got-h2o

..................more



















This ones pan^^


----------



## got-h2o

My Diamond T now under construction for full air ride/Cummins swap:










64 wagon:










Motor in the Hooker in my sig. 8.90's N/A 434 SBC:


----------



## got-h2o

I buy old VW's (obviousy lol) if anyone here knows of any. Earlier the better. Early 60's and preferably 50's, but I'll check out leads on anything. 1 vehicle or a yard full. Condition doesn't matter especially if they're early. Thanks!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

SalNazzaro;1275991 said:


> here she is 2003 cobra 650rwhp


 no pics! We have an 04 mystichrome with 610whp before a couple more little mods, it sits in the garage most of the time, very streetable car, but NJ inspection makes it impossible to pass emissions with the tune that has all o2 sensors disabled running off MAF readings..


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Lots of nice mustangs, corvettes, camaros, firebirds etc Thumbs Up


----------

